# Presentation on Disease in Game and Nongame Wildlife



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

*Disease in Game and Nongame Wildlife* 

I have an announcement that may be of interest to the forum.

On Thursday, February 2, Steve Schmitt D.V.M. MDNR Wildlife Disease Laboratory and Russ Mason Chief, Wildlife Division MDNR will be presenting a talk on Wildlife Diseases in Michigan Game and Nongame Wildlife. 

These presentations are open to the public. 
This presentation is part of a series called Science Cafes. Science Cafe's are supported by the Michigan Space Grant Consortium and Jackson Community College. Science Cafes are informal presentations that last about an hour with a question and answer session at the end.

All Cafes start at 6 pm, Thursday evening at Hudson's Bar and Grill
http://www.hudsonsgrilljackson.com/
2900 Springport Rd, in Jackson
If you would like to order food please arrive early to get a seat and
table.
We'll have the "east" room starting at 5 pm.

You are all invited to attend.


----------

